
Someday Soon “Chemtrails” May Be Real - curtis
http://curtisb.posthaven.com/someday-soon-chemtrails-may-be-real
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Whole lot of words about the merits of sulfur dioxide without even a single
mention of 'acid rain'.

